# Fuerzas Isostáticas, Momento Flector y Torsor



## Provinciano

Hola a todos , por favor si alguien me pudiese ayudar con la traducción de estos terminos de resistencia de materiales.

saludos y gracias.


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola.¡Bienvenido al foro!

*Fuerzas isostáticas --Isostatic  forces*.
*Momento torsor------Torsional moment.
Momento **flector -----Bending moment.


Saludos.
*


----------



## Jocaribbean

Cubanboy said:


> Hola.¡Bienvenido al foro!
> 
> *Fuerzas isostáticas --Isostatic forces*.
> *Momento torsor------Torsional moment. Momentum *
> *Momento **flector----- Bending moment. Momentum*
> 
> 
> *Saludos.*


----------



## matt1964

momento torsor i believe you say tensile moment. In relation to forces/stresses in buildings etc people normally employ 'moment(s)'


----------



## josegolfer

Those are engineering terms (Properties of Materials) and Cubanboy is correct. It should be moment and not momentum.


----------



## Kuota

Hi:
I second that, cubanboy is right.

Un saludo


----------



## David de Miguel

If it helps, I'm working in a technical office in UK and we say 'bending moment'


----------



## matt1964

so.......torsional, tensile and bending are all the same???


----------



## matt1964

as in moments...


----------



## josegolfer

There are bending moments and torsional moments. Tensile moments do not exist.


----------



## matt1964

Thank you - I shall investigate further


----------

